# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет >  Виртуальные музеи мира

## Irina

*Предлагаю выкладывать здесь ссылки на сами музеи и виртуальные экскурсии по ним.*

*Лувр дворец-музей* 
Данный сайт посвящен французского музею Лувр и является вольным переводом на русский - официального сайта музея. Данный перевод был осуществлен с разрешения администрации официального сайта [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]. На сайте вы сможете найти историю Лувра и описание коллекции музея, а так же осуществить виртуальную экскурсию по музею (требуется Quick Time 4).  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Эрмитаж*  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


*Русский музей живописи*   [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


*Виртуальный музей живописи*  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Online музей*    [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Посмотрим что там интересного.

----------


## ПаранойА

Это конечно замечательная возможность.. Но.. Хотелось бы реальной прогулки.Хотя Эрмитаж уже посетила)

----------


## SDS

*ПаранойА*, 
смени лицо, а то смотри и плакай....

----------


## ПаранойА

*SDS*, не плакайте, а то я расстроюсь...

----------


## Irina

Народ )))  :9c9f1b62eb0d69e6340

----------


## ПаранойА

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] - Третьяковская галерея

----------


## Irina

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  Не музей, но первоклассная подборка репродукций.

----------


## Irina

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]    - State Hermitage Museum

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]   - Музей Николая Рериха 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  - Виртуальный компьютерный музей

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  - Канадская Национальная галерея

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]   - Шведский Национальный музей

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]   - Кливлендский музей искусств

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]   -  Национальный исторический музей Лондона

----------


## PatR!oT

я в обычные не хожу в такие меня точно не заставить ходить ))))

----------


## Irina

Цифровая библиотека, музей и архив Europeana открыла он-лайн выставку, посвященную развитию европейской литературы. На сайте каждый посетитель может увидеть полные тексты 1000 самых интересных европейских книг: от средневековых манускриптов XIV века до изданий XXI века. Здесь представлены произведения, написанные на 32 языках (от албанского до идиша) и затрагивающие самые разные темы (философия, психология, религия, наука, языкознание, технологии, искусство, литература, история и география).
Кому интересно    [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

